# How to log local LAN network activity



## wlau

Hi all,

I shared a few folders in my local network. I would like to know is there any way/freeware to log the network activity for my shared folder such as files copying by other users.

Currently, i am using XP and i know under Computer Management-->Shared Folders i can check real time users who access and copying my shared files. But what i need is a way/freeware to generate daily/summary log report.

Thank you for your kind advice first


----------



## Shady

You don't need a third party software to do that. Right click on the folder choose properties, go to the security tab, click advanced then go to the auditing tab. If you don't find the security tab in your folder properties make sure you don't have simple file sharing enabled in folder options - view tab.
now in the auditing tab add the everyone user group and the auditing list.
one last thing.... go to control panel, admin tools, local security policy, local policies, auditing policy, enable object access auditing, and you can read the explanation of it there too.


----------



## wlau

hi moderator,

Thank you very much for your fast response 

I have done these settings. Is it the only way to export log file is go to System Tools-->Event viewer-->Security--> export list/save log file as?
Just curious gt any other options to export log file besides this?


----------



## wlau

Hi Moderator,
Currently the event viewer->security also logs a lot of activities from C:\WINDOWS and C:\Program Files. Is there any setting to turn off audit on other folders besides the shared folders? This is because the log file is too long and i simply want to check my shared folders activities.

Pls advise. TY


----------

